# Very sick axolotl, urgent help please!!



## justchillin07 (Dec 29, 2010)

Dear everyone, 

Hello! I joined this board because I have a very sick axolotl, and I am at a loss as to what to do, any help would be really, really appreciated!

This is the details:
I brought my 4-5 inch axolotl home from college, and I think that the trip was really rough on him. Since he got home he wouldn't eat (for 4 days) and every day became more and more lethargic until I finally decided to fridge him. 

So he's been in the fridge (distilled water all throughout) for three days --- I have been putting food in with him, but he hasn't been touching it. and is now super skinny (see attached pictures).

What should I do? I'm afraid if I take him out of the fridge his metabolism will pick up and he'll starve. Please help!

Thanks!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i dont know if anyone on this forum has any experience with amphibians. i believe there is a frogforums.com or something like that you may have better luck with. i can try to contact the herpitologist that i work with and see if he has any advice but i think his experience/knowledge with these guys is few and far between. what types of foods have u been trying?


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Try caudata.com I used to be a member of that. It is just like this site but for herps and axolotls. I hope he gets better and good luck to you!:console:


----------



## justchillin07 (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry I saw another axolotl message on this board so I thought I'd try my luck. 

I tried to join Caudata but the moderators wont approve my membership!

Anyone?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Why do you have it in distilled water? Not much can live in distilled water for very long.


----------

